# Samsung S7 has dual pixel auto focusing



## Tugela (Feb 21, 2016)

Apparently the new Galaxy S7 has dual pixel autofocusing included. Wonder where Samsung got that from......

This might explain Samsungs abrupt exit from the camera market.


----------



## weixing (Feb 22, 2016)

Tugela said:


> Apparently the new Galaxy S7 has dual pixel autofocusing included. Wonder where Samsung got that from......
> 
> This might explain Samsungs abrupt exit from the camera market.


Hi,
They didn't exit the camera market... only certain country. 

Anyway, I also surprise to see they use dual pixel sensor for their S7... will be interesting to know did they get it from Canon. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2016)

While Samsung calls it Dual Pixel Autofocusing, that does not mean it is the same as Canon. Using two pixels for Autofocus can be called Dual Pixel. 

It will be interesting to see if a further explanation is available.

As I understand it, the software is the big issue, particularly if you want to track a object. Just the AF of a still object is relatively easily, but tracking AF gets complex.

Korean and Japanese companies normally do not cooperate or share patents, so if its close enough to Canon's patent, we'll see another lawsuit.


----------



## weixing (Feb 22, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While Samsung calls it Dual Pixel Autofocusing, that does not mean it is the same as Canon. Using two pixels for Autofocus can be called Dual Pixel.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if a further explanation is available.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Taken the below on this: https://news.samsung.com/global/setting-a-new-standard-in-mobile-photography-the-camera-of-the-galaxy-s7



> The Dual Pixel image sensor employed in the camera of the Galaxy S7 splits every single pixel into two photodiodes for on-chip phase detection, promising vastly improved autofocus performance.
> 
> Dual Pixel technology, which is utilized in selective, high-end DSLR camera models, as well as those of the Galaxy S7, sends light from the lens to two image sensors separately to adjust the focus, much in the same way that the human eye does.


 Base on those description, it's look close enough to Canon Dual Pixel technology... it's also mention that this Dual Pixel technology is in some "high-end DSLR camera" and as far as I know, only Canon DSLR use Dual Pixel technology. Hmm... this is getting interesting... ;D

Have a nice day.


----------



## traveller (Feb 22, 2016)

Is there patent swapping going on here? It would be unusual for a Japanese company to cooperate with a South Korean one, but perhaps Sony's growing dominance of the sensor market is forcing hands... 

Or we're about to see a legal battle!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Patents are easy enough to get around. If I were a betting man, I'd put money on it being a Samsung or Sony sensor.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 22, 2016)

Another interesting development is LG equipped G5 with two cameras. One camera gives normal FOV (probably 30mm). Another one gives FOV equivalent of 10mm (I think). Basically, they can add multiple cameras in order to covers FL situations.


----------



## traveller (Feb 22, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Patents are easy enough to get around. If I were a betting man, I'd put money on it being a Samsung or Sony sensor.



Samsung appear to have used both their own and Sony's sensor for the S6 generation, but I believe the term dual pixel AF is also a Canon trademark, which implies there is more to this than simple patent circumventing. DPAF must be implemented at sensor level, it's not just a mask over the top of the sensor, so Samsung can't just add it to their existing or Sony designed sensors. 

Is Samsung licensing the technology from Canon, or was it swapped for something else, like Samsung's on-chip ADC design? Now I'm in the realms of speculation, but perhaps there is no coincidence between Samsung suddenly acquiring DPAF and Canon suddenly acquiring one chip ADC designs...


----------



## weixing (Feb 22, 2016)

traveller said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Patents are easy enough to get around. If I were a betting man, I'd put money on it being a Samsung or Sony sensor.
> ...


Hi,
Samsung recently filed a trademark "DUO PIXEL" (http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=86833892&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch) which I assume will be used for this feature, but are they allow to register their own trademark on it if Samsung is licensing the DPAF from Canon?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 22, 2016)

IMO Samsung would not have stated:

Dual Pixel technology, which is utilized in selective, high-end DSLR camera models, as well as those of the Galaxy S7

if it wasn't Canon technology. otherwise what would be the point, admitting they infringed on canon's patents?


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 22, 2016)

I would much rather hear that it's a patent swap, those Samsung sensors had incredibly fast readout. If Canon comes out with a ball tracking feature for taking pictures of a baseball as the batter hits it then we'll know what happened.

But even if Canon is just getting some fab time with Samsung, that would be big news.
In interviews Canon always says that they use the best sensor technology available, and they've noted how expensive it is to upgrade facilities for stuff like DPAF. Maybe this could be the start of a shift to third party fabrication.
The next interview is going to be very interesting.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

traveller said:


> but I believe the term dual pixel AF is also a Canon trademark, which implies there is more to this than simple patent circumventing



As far as I can tell, Samsung calls is dual pixel technology, not DPAF. 



traveller said:


> DPAF must be implemented at sensor level, it's not just a mask over the top of the sensor, so Samsung can't just add it to their existing or Sony designed sensors.



This is a new sensor. 



traveller said:


> Is Samsung licensing the technology from Canon, or was it swapped for something else, like Samsung's on-chip ADC design? Now I'm in the realms of speculation, but perhaps there is no coincidence between Samsung suddenly acquiring DPAF and Canon suddenly acquiring one chip ADC designs...



I kinda doubt there is any sharing. It's possible, sure, but Canon has had on-chip ADC patents for a long time.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> IMO Samsung would not have stated:
> 
> Dual Pixel technology, which is utilized in selective, high-end DSLR camera models, as well as those of the Galaxy S7
> 
> if it wasn't Canon technology. otherwise what would be the point, admitting they infringed on canon's patents?



Why would they state that? Marketing; they're drawing a favorable comparison between their smartphone's capabilities and those of high-end DSLRs.

If it were canon technology, would they evasively state "selective, high-end DSLR camera models" rather than citing Canon? Maybe canon licensed IP to samsung. Maybe samsung found a slightly different approach to the same thing (the most common way to get around patents). Shrug, none of it really matters much.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Shrug, none of it really matters much.



The reason is matters is that Nikon was incorrectly rumored to have purchased Samsungs NX technology(Both Samsung and Nikon denied this), but perhaps Canon came up with a counter offer to purchase sensors from sensors or have them manufactured by Samsung, and the right to use dual pixel tech for camera phone sensors was payment. That's pretty far out, but, if Samsung has been shopping for a partner, perhaps we'll hear a announcement. We did hear a rumor that Canon was testing sensors from another manufacturer not long ago.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > Shrug, none of it really matters much.
> ...



It mattes because of something else which doesn't matter 

Why should I care who developed the constituent technology (canon DPAF in a Samsung phone), or built the constituent parts (Samsung sensor in a canon camera), as long as the system works well?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm certainly interested, else I wouldn't have read the post. Particularly I'm interested in how well it works, since most smartphone AF is atrocious.

It just strikes me as a weird thing to speculate about, but fair enough, speculate away.


----------



## zim (Feb 22, 2016)

FWIW looks like a Sony sensor

http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s7_and_s7_edge_found_to_sport_sony_imx260_camera_sensor_custom_audio_chip-blog-16827.php


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2016)

zim said:


> FWIW looks like a Sony sensor
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s7_and_s7_edge_found_to_sport_sony_imx260_camera_sensor_custom_audio_chip-blog-16827.php



Yes, you are right. The video embedded towards the bottom of this page shows how fast it is:

http://www.gsmarena.com/samsungs_dual_pixel_tech_is_like_canons_dual_pixel_auto_focus-news-16805.php

I am really looking forward to seeing some proper reviews on this smartphone camera. I am still on a Note 3, but some of the features of the S7 Edge look very nice.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 23, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW looks like a Sony sensor
> ...



except the IMX260 doesn't have split / dual pixels though does it?

I wonder how sony got around that?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> except the IMX260 doesn't have split / dual pixels though does it?
> 
> I wonder how sony got around that?



It must, mustn't it? That's what Samsung are saying. Why do you think it does not?

Here is a video of the dark room that Samsung set up at the S7 booth at MWC so people could test the phone camera in low light:

http://phandroid.com/2016/02/22/samsung-galaxy-s7-vs-s6-vs-iphone-6s-low-light-camera-comparison-video/


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 23, 2016)

I can find no reference to the sensor which doesn't include mention of the Samsung phone. The wiki entry lists March 2016 as release date. With evidently no other devices using the module, and samsung's presser to go by, I can think of no reason to suspect it doesn't have multiple diodes per pixel.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 23, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> I can find no reference to the sensor which doesn't include mention of the Samsung phone. The wiki entry lists March 2016 as release date. With evidently no other devices using the module, and samsung's presser to go by, I can think of no reason to suspect it doesn't have multiple diodes per pixel.



Is it not possible to use two pixels that are side by side to do the AF instead of having a single pixel that has two diodes?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 23, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Is it not possible to use two pixels that are side by side to do the AF instead of having a single pixel that has two diodes?



I am not good at the tech side of things, but wouldn't you then need to double the amount of pixels to get the same result?

However they do it the low light capabilities are very impressive if that video in the dark room is anything to go by, Definitely a lot better than the S6.


----------



## weixing (Feb 23, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find no reference to the sensor which doesn't include mention of the Samsung phone. The wiki entry lists March 2016 as release date. With evidently no other devices using the module, and samsung's presser to go by, I can think of no reason to suspect it doesn't have multiple diodes per pixel.
> ...


Hi,
Not sure is it possible, but might not be accurate as the adjacent pixel will see different color in a bayer sensor. Also, if you use other same pixel and because it's a different pixel, any differences between the microlens above the pixel might produce inaccurate result, so I guess it's the best to split the pixel under the same microlens.

Have a nice day.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 23, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > except the IMX260 doesn't have split / dual pixels though does it?
> ...



except of sony semiconductor released a DPAF sensor, we would heard about it. as a matter of fact, their latest sensors for phones make no mention and do not have DPAF.

the only think I can think of, is that it's a custom sensor created for Samsung, using Samsung's IP.

which still leaves the question - why the reference that the same technology (which is totally patented by canon) is used on the S7 and DSLR's.

Still curious.


for example, their latest sensor:

"Image plane phase detection AF: Utilizes dedicated image plane phase detection AF pixels embedded throughout the image sensor pixel array."

certainly NOT dual pixel split AF.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 23, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not possible to use two pixels that are side by side to do the AF instead of having a single pixel that has two diodes?
> ...



the two pixels have to be under the same microlens / CFA and as well the "direction" is flipped for the pixel sensitivity. it's not just a matter of slicing the bugger in half.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 24, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> except of sony semiconductor released a DPAF sensor, we would heard about it. as a matter of fact, their latest sensors for phones make no mention and do not have DPAF.
> 
> the only think I can think of, is that it's a custom sensor created for Samsung, using Samsung's IP.
> 
> ...



I read that:

"The Dual Pixel image sensor employed in the cameras splits every single pixel into two photodiodes for on-chip phase detection".

But like I said, I am not really very good at the tech side of things. All I know is that phandroid video in a dark room is very impressive, as is the other video mentioned which looks more at AF speed.

I am looking forward to the proper reviews on this phone, as it may finally be time to upgrade from my Note 3.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 24, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Except this sensor isn't out in a device yet. This is us hearing about it


----------



## Woody (Feb 24, 2016)

traveller said:


> Is Samsung licensing the technology from Canon, or was it swapped for something else, like Samsung's on-chip ADC design? Now I'm in the realms of speculation, but perhaps there is no coincidence between Samsung suddenly acquiring DPAF and Canon suddenly acquiring one chip ADC designs...



That was the first thought that came to my mind...

I'm sure someone will pop this question to Canon / Samsung execs in an interview at some point. Curious to know hear their official replies...


----------



## Famateur (Feb 24, 2016)

*My First Thought: *Canon is making the sensor for the Samsung phone? Cool! Oh, wait -- it's not a Canon sensor.

*My Second Thought:* Samsung is licensing Dual Pixel AF from Canon? Cool! Oh, wait -- it's a Sony sensor.

*My Third Thought: *If Sony has their own version of Dual Pixel AF, that's a _huge_ deal in the DSLR and MILC world. 

How interesting it would be if Canon traded* with Sony: DPAF for on-chip ADC. 
_
* I can't see that happening, though. Contrary to drivelers on forums, I think Sony is lagging more without DPAF than Canon is lagging without on-chip ADC. Would be an uneven trade where Sony comes out ahead. Maybe that get's ironed out in licensing restrictions..._


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...



except they're already announced up to IMX312.
do the math.
and IMX312 does not have DPAF.

and yes, they are numbered in order pretty much.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

Famateur said:


> *My First Thought: *Canon is making the sensor for the Samsung phone? Cool! Oh, wait -- it's not a Canon sensor.
> 
> *My Second Thought:* Samsung is licensing Dual Pixel AF from Canon? Cool! Oh, wait -- it's a Sony sensor.
> 
> ...



I don't know.. if Canon and Sony exchanged patents on that, how come their just announced sensors do not have DPAF, but a few years old sensor does?

Second, the display that was being tossed around was from an app, not from something from Samsung. It could be wrong - ie: looking at an ID tag and "assuming" it's an IMX260. (the same thing happened on the Note 4 btw)

But let's think about this.. 

1. Samsung quietly and quickly shuts down their Camera line. I mean quickly, they just shut down samsungcamera.com overnight in early January without even a comment.

2. Canon starts to create sensors with high DR / ADC on chip - and are VERY quiet about the sensor.

3. Samsung magically has DPAF in their latest top of the line smartphones.

4. Samsung randomly decides to cross comment and mention that some DSLR's in the world have DPAF in their press announcement and have the same technology. They don't mention them by name, but only 3 in the world have it, by canon.

Everything there a coincidence, or just a random act?

edit: btw, it seems inside of the kernel samsung simply reports back a string - it's not even an ID tag, etc from the actual sensor.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55749031&postcount=44


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 25, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Perhaps, perhaps not.

Is is possible Samsung is lying about the sensor architecture or that the listed sensor in the data dump is incorrect?

Sure.

Is it possible the pixels are split and there hasn't yet been a firmware and software implementation to use them for focus? 

Sure. Case in point, the C100 had a DPAF-compatible sensor, but the tech was first announced and introduced a year later in the EOS70D.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 25, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> 4. Samsung randomly decides to cross comment and mention that some DSLR's in the world have DPAF in their press announcement and have the same technology. They don't mention them by name, but only 3 in the world have it, by canon.



Samsung wants customers to think that the camera in the phone has a similar pedigree as a high end DSLR. 
All it is, is marketing "our cameras are as good as DSLR", or "who needs a DSLR when a Samsung phone has the same technology as a DSLR". Implying that it takes as good pictures as a DSLR.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 25, 2016)

zim said:


> FWIW looks like a Sony sensor
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/galaxy_s7_and_s7_edge_found_to_sport_sony_imx260_camera_sensor_custom_audio_chip-blog-16827.php



And they would know this how? Considering that the phone has been announced but not released yet.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 25, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I can find no reference to the sensor which doesn't include mention of the Samsung phone. The wiki entry lists March 2016 as release date. With evidently no other devices using the module, and samsung's presser to go by, I can think of no reason to suspect it doesn't have multiple diodes per pixel.
> ...



According to Samsung's web page for the S7:

"Each and every one of the pixels on the image sensor has two photodiodes instead of one, meaning the professional-grade Dual Pixel Sensor can focus as quickly and as accurately as you would with your own eyes."


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 25, 2016)

This video from cnet is from the actual S7 presentation and explains a lot about the camera in the two phones as well as the AF.

http://www.cnet.com/videos/samsung-demos-new-feature-rich-galaxy-s7-camera/


----------



## zim (Feb 25, 2016)

Tugela said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW looks like a Sony sensor
> ...




Teardown by someone? supplier parts lists? who knows, ask them!
You do know what FWIW means :


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Samsung randomly decides to cross comment and mention that some DSLR's in the world have DPAF in their press announcement and have the same technology. They don't mention them by name, but only 3 in the world have it, by canon.
> ...



okay sure mr eeyore.

the point being is that why would they mention it was the same technology if it was not. not "similar" the same.

"Dual Pixel technology, which is utilized in selective, high-end DSLR camera models, as well as those of the Galaxy S7"

means the same technology. Not similar technology, the same.

on a press release, which is considered a pretty important document, legally and securities wise.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

zim said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...



they ran some USSD code and got the information reported back by the phone.

however it's really determinate on the kernel.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 25, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



except that was canon that actually held the patents. and secondly which has already been mentioned and you love to ignore, it's an older sensor from sony - none of the sensors shipping from sony have been advertised with DPAF, past nor present.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 25, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> except that was canon that actually held the patents.



Maybe it's sony, maybe it's samsung, maybe it's canon, maybe it has multiple diodes per pixel, maybe not. But someone makes the camera sensor in this phone, and presumably that manufacturer holds patents covering it.



rrcphoto said:


> and secondly which has already been mentioned and you love to ignore, it's an older sensor from sony - none of the sensors shipping from sony have been advertised with DPAF, past nor present.



???

I didn't ignore that, I specifically addressed it in the very post you just quoted. Sensors may be out there with unannounced capabilities (and, for that matter, not all sensors necessarily have the same capabilities).


I don't know, nor do I claim to know, the pedigree of this image sensor. Further I don't know its capabilities. I only know what a phone vendor says one of its components is capable of, and what a screen dump from the phone in question phone lists as said component. 

That being said, patents fall relatively easily to "improvements," and companies sit on tech for a host of reasons. I therefore don't discount the possibility that the samsung statement and screendump are accurate. That's it.


----------



## martti (Feb 29, 2016)

Even a more interesting feature is that the new Samsung is water resistant up to 30 minutes under water.
You can take sharp pictures and video of fish in the dark.
Beat that, Apple!


----------



## Tugela (Mar 1, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > except that was canon that actually held the patents.
> ...



Third party manufacturers usually don't hold the patents for whatever they are making. The IP is typically held by the company that contracted them to make the device, or has licensed in the IP from someone else.

Just because Sony might be making the sensor doesn't mean that it isn't Canon's technology. If Canon licensed the tech to Samsung to use in their phones, Samsung can get it manufactured wherever they want it manufactured.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tugela said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



Fair enough, I should have said holds patents or a license.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 2, 2016)

Thinking along the lines of patent licensing, I'm reminded of how Microsoft makes many millions of dollars every year off of patents used with Android.
If Microsoft can just sit there and make money hand over fist on mobile devices it has nothing to do with, why not Canon?

(Not that I think this is necessarily a good thing, the patent system at this particular juncture in history seems horribly inefficient, but theoretically in 10-15 years most of this tech should be free game and we'll have technology constantly jumping between platforms. That said, if Canon wants to profit off of DPAF, selling it to the mobile market sounds like a solid choice.)


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 2, 2016)

I read reports yesterday that T-Mobile has started shipping the S7 early, and some have even received it already, so hopefully we will know more soon as people start posting reviews etc.


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 5, 2016)

For anyone interested, ChipWorks has done a teardown of the new Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge and they took a very close look at the camera sensor:



> So what is new with the S7’s camera system? Dual pixel phase detection autofocus (PDAF) technology! We first saw this concept in use in 2013 in a much different imaging application: the Canon EOS 70D DSLR. Canon committed 80% of the 70D’s active pixel array to dual pixel CMOS AF functionality. A similar concept has now been adapted to the world of small-pixel mobile camera chips, where 100% of the 12 MP active pixel array is committed to both sensing and providing data to the AF system. What is impressive about the new dual pixel feature is the chip design team's ability to roll out this technology in a 1.4 µm pixel generation (Canon’s DSLR system used 4.1 µm generation pixels). The results are stunning – the S7’s photos are of high quality, especially when viewed on its Quad HD display. We haven’t seen a claim for the S7’s AF system speed yet. As a reference point, Sony has reported a 0.03-second focus speed for its hybrid (contrast and phase detection) AF system in the Xperia Z5.



You can read more here:

http://www.chipworks.com/about-chipworks/overview/blog/samsung-galaxy-s7-edge-teardown


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> For anyone interested, ChipWorks has done a teardown of the new Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge and they took a very close look at the camera sensor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have identified it as being a Sony Sensor

Rear-Facing Camera Update

Our lab staff have removed the imaging chip from the 12 MP camera module and have found a Sony back-illuminated (Exmor R) CMOS image sensor. We were expecting to find TSV arrays around the periphery of the active pixel array, corresponding to Sony’s stacked chip (Exmor RS) technology platform. Sony hasn’t publicly announced the IMX260, but based on what we’ve been reading, we assume that is the part number. It’s a bit of a surprise that the IMX260 isn’t an Exmor RS sensor, as we’ve been documenting a lot of Sony design wins based on its 1st and 2nd generation Exmor RS technology. It seems the full chip PDAF functionality, which requires dual readout from each pixel, was implemented with a multi-chip solution rather than a stacked (CIS + ISP) solution.

The Sony IMX260 die size, as measured from the die seals, is 6.69 mm x 5.55 mm (37.1 mm2). There are no conventional die identification markings in use on the die, consistent with back-illuminated (stacked/non-stacked) Sony CIS chips. We confirmed a pixel pitch of 1.4 µm and a Bayer-patterned color filter array.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 11, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



It seems that some of the Galaxy S7s come with Sony sensors (IMX260), while some come with Samsung sensors (S5K2L1). Presumably they have equivalent specs (including DPAF), else some of the customers would be outraged.

How's that figure into the arithmetic?


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 13, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> It seems that some of the Galaxy S7s come with Sony sensors (IMX260), while some come with Samsung sensors (S5K2L1). Presumably they have equivalent specs (including DPAF), else some of the customers would be outraged.
> 
> How's that figure into the arithmetic?



From what I read last night it seems to be that this is Samsung technology but they did not have the necessary production facilities to produce the numbers that they need so they licensed Sony to produce some too. Ironically that same article says you are better off with the Samsung sensor!

Both are supposed to have DPAF tech.

It came out yesterday so hopefully we can get some real world examples.

Sorry I cannot remember where I read that yesterday as have been busy and not enough sleep!


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 23, 2016)

There's a video on this page from Droid-Life which really shows off the speed of the camera.

http://www.droid-life.com/2016/03/22/5-reasons-the-galaxy-s7-is-worth-buying/

Has nobody bought it yet?

I am very, very tempted.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 23, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Has nobody bought it yet?



Nah. I'll keep my current phone (iphone6) until I can't. If I break it I'd consider the S7 - having reasonable waterproofing is pretty cool.


----------

